# Basic Cinco Teros - The Five Strikes



## Guro Harold

Basic Cinco Teros - The Five Strikes:

Downward-Diagonal Strike (Target Path: Opponent's left shoulder to right lower trunk). Note: Striker's palm remains faced up at a 45 degree angle.
Downward-Diagonal Strike (Target Path: Opponent's right shoulder to left lower trunk). Note: Striker's palm remains faced down at a 45 degree angle.
Upward-Diagonal Strike (Target Path: Opponent's left lower trunk to right shoulder). Striker's palm remains faced up at a 45 degree angle.
Upward-Diagonal Strike (Target Path: Opponent's right lower trunk to left shoulder). Striker's palm remains faced down at a 45 degree angle.
Straight Thrust.
- Advanced - Change the strikes to dobletes ("Double Zeros").


----------



## Dan Anderson

Actually, according to Prof. Presas' book _The Practiacal Art of Eskrima (pg. 123-127),_ MA cinco teros is as follows:
1.  #1 strike
2.  #8 strike 
3.  #9 strike
4.  #2 strike 
5.  #6 thrust
It is done as an espada y daga application.  What I'm curious about is did Prof. Presas teach anyone cinco teros in the US?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Actually, according to Prof. Presas' book _The Practiacal Art of Eskrima (pg. 123-127),_ MA cinco teros is as follows:
> 1.  #1 strike
> 2.  #8 strike
> 3.  #9 strike
> 4.  #2 strike
> 5.  #6 thrust
> It is done as an espada y daga application.  What I'm curious about is did Prof. Presas teach anyone cinco teros in the US?
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


Thanks Dan,

I was looking for that book when I started this thread.

Don't know if GM Presas taught it outside of US either. MT is trying to preserve, correct, and share this information, so we value all of our members input.

 - Thanks


Mod Note: The Title has been changed.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Actually, according to Prof. Presas' book _The Practiacal Art of Eskrima (pg. 123-127),_ MA cinco teros is as follows:
> 1. #1 strike
> 2. #8 strike
> 3. #9 strike
> 4. #2 strike
> 5. #6 thrust
> It is done as an espada y daga application. What I'm curious about is did Prof. Presas teach anyone cinco teros in the US?
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
I have the book. So did most of those who trained in the 70's in the Flint area. My copy is a recent reprint, the older copied I had was destroyed.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Palusut said:
			
		

> Thanks Dan,
> 
> I was looking for that book when I started this thread.
> 
> Don't know if GM Presas taught it outside of US either. MT is trying to preserve, correct, and share this information, so we value all of our members input.
> 
> - Thanks
> 
> 
> Mod Note: The Title has been changed.


 
Hi Harold,
You're welcome.  I have both a second edition copy and one Bram got for me from his trip to the Philippines.  To flesh out my info:

_The Practical Art of Eskrima (pg. 123-127),_ MA cinco teros is as follows:
1. #1 strike - force to force block, then pass with the daga
2. #8 strike - force to force block, then pass with the daga
3. #9 strike - pass with the cane, check with the daga
4. #2 strike - pass with the cane, check with the daga
5. #6 thrust - down parry with the cane (honest), check with the daga, counter strike (strike #1) with the cane

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## kruzada

The Cinco Teros illustrated in GM Remy's book, "The practical art of Eskrima" is actually not a part of the Modern Arnis curriculum.

Grandmaster Vicente Sanchez, who demonstrated the Cinco Teros in the book, teaches this style as part of his Kali Arnis International curriculum along with Kasilagan, Lightning Scientific Arnis and Modern Arnis. GM Remy wanted Mang Vic to showcase his Cinco Teros but failed to give credit to Mang Vic, or the Cinco Teros as a style in its own right.

Cinco Teros is a style that GM Sanchez learned from Master Antonio Javier in Pangasinan at the age of 17.

For more information on GM Sanchez please visit www.kaliarnisinternational.com

-Rich Acosta


----------



## kruzada

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> 5. #6 thrust - down parry with the cane (honest), check with the daga, counter strike (strike #1) with the cane



The counter to the thrust is actually a semi circular strike to the right side of the stick, which deflects the strike away from the body, not downward. It is a very effective defense.

The sequence of pictures in the book could not accurately depict this application.

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Dan Anderson

kruzada said:
			
		

> The Cinco Teros illustrated in GM Remy's book, "The practical art of Eskrima" is actually not a part of the Modern Arnis curriculum.
> 
> Grandmaster Vicente Sanchez, who demonstrated the Cinco Teros in the book, teaches this style as part of his Kali Arnis International curriculum along with Kasilagan, Lightning Scientific Arnis and Modern Arnis. GM Remy wanted Mang Vic to showcase his Cinco Teros but failed to give credit to Mang Vic, or the Cinco Teros as a style in its own right.
> 
> Cinco Teros is a style that GM Sanchez learned from Master Antonio Javier in Pangasinan at the age of 17.
> 
> For more information on GM Sanchez please visit www.kaliarnisinternational.com
> 
> -Rich Acosta


Rich,

Thanks for the info.  THAT answers two questions for me.  I know GM Vic hold Prof. Remy in high regard.  I teach cinco teros as a training tool for stick and dagger in my school, based on the book.  When I go to the PI this summer and meet GM Vic, I'll ask him about it.  Thanks again.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## kruzada

Master Dan,

Yes, GM Sanchez had a very close relationship with GM Remy, and he honors his memory.

What I posted is just a fact, nothing more to read into than that. I just wanted to point out that many people who had read GM Remy's book, "The practical art of Eskrima" might have been mislead into thinking that GM Sanchez's Cinco Teros was a part of GM Remy's Modern Arnis curriculum.

Lack of credit in his book must have just been an oversight. I'm sure GM Remy did not have any other intentions.

They were good friends, and I know that GM Remy wanted GM Sanchez to come over to the U.S. to help him promote Modern Arnis here, when he left the P.I. in the 70's.

GM Sanchez is one of the most Senior Masters of Modern Arnis (8th Degree) promoted by GM Remy and he is also one of the most Senior Masters of Lightning Scientific Arnis under GM Ben Luna Lema. GM Sanchez teaches Modern Arnis, as well as Lightning Scientific Arnis, Cinco Teros and Kasilagan in his Kali Arnis International curriculum. www.kaliarnisinternational.com

When you see GM Sanchez he will undoubtedly show you his Cinco Teros, which is more dynamic than what is shown in the book. The Cinco Teros is practiced as you circle around each other. The footwork was probably difficult to illustrate in the book.

I hope you have a great trip to the P.I. I assume you are going to attend the 3rd FMA festival. I hope that I will be able to see you there. It will certainly be a momentous event for the Filipino Martial Arts.

To quote Datu Dieter, "There are no strangers, only friends we haven't met."

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hi Rich,

I am reading nothing into your post than what you said.  I was always curious that Prof. Presas never taught us the cinco teros.  Now I find out that it is GM Vic's.  Ahhhh, that is the reason why.  Question answered.  I got your data verified by another source, by the way, and I didn't even ask.  A friend of mine wrote me and let me know the same thing.  Looking forward to meet you and the GMs there in the PI.  I ahve a number of older brothers I need to meet yet.  All for now.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## chris arena

As a Student in Tacosa Serrada as well as Modern Arnis. I never heard of cinco tores (5 strikes) in the Modern Arnis system. In the Tacosa System, the Cinco Torres is used for medio and longo range technique training with the longer 26" baston over the typical Serrada 22" length. The Cinco Torres pattern in this style is done in rumpida fashion, starting with: Strike 1. #angle 1. downwards (palm down). Strike 2. Rumpida back up.(Palm up). clockwise rotation to lower right. Strike 3 (palm up) upwards strike. Strike 4 (palm down)#angle 2. Rumpida down. Strike 5. Direct thrust to midsection.

This gives an X pattern in rumpida fashion ending with a center thrust.

The Modern Arnis is really a "Sies Torres" 6 strike as Dan Anderson describes. I like to call it the "short 12" of Modern Arnis. Personally, this is my favorite short strike pattern as it basically covers it all.

Chris A.


----------

